# My Q7 on another set of 22s



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

I have decided to put these on while I try and source some 24" tyres, the correct size is hard to come by. Hope you like these wheels, I was not sure to start but these have grown on me..
This is an English Q7 and the lience plate is standard size.


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: My Q7 on another set of 22s (D1ckey)*

I will take some better pictures soon...maybe take the car to a better location..


----------



## 98AudiboyA4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: My Q7 on another set of 22s (D1ckey)*

looks decent to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

